# Springfield Lake, Akron



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Is it worth ice fishing? Any reports?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

cheezemm2 said:


> Is it worth ice fishing? Any reports?


Passed there today about 2 p.m., didn't see a soul on the whole lake. Springfield has alot of dink bluegill, some nice crappie, pike and bass and i've heard walleye. Not sure and have never caught perch there.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Used to catch tons of perch in there when I was a kid. That was a looong time ago, not sure how they're doing now.

Gills have always run small but the crappie aren't bad.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Lakemore side boat launch had a few ice shanties around the lilly pads in front of the picnic pavilion just the other day.

The perch that I get are out in front of the Springfield Lake roller rink. Though we are not talking any size to them. 

There are also some brush piles that are just east of the Heron Point chanel. If you can find them, you can sit there all day and pluck fish of every species.

-KSU


----------

